# Bedienung Step7 microwin?



## alpenpower (13 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss beruflich in kurzer Zeit eine S7-200 programmieren. Um keine Zeit zu verlieren, hab ich mir die Demo von STEP7 Micro/win geladen.
Nun finde ich hier keine Möglichkeit, ohne angeschlossene SPS die Programme zu testen.
Weiterhin kann ich mitgelieferte Demos zwar laden aber nicht starten. Ebenso fehlt mir eine Anzeige von PEA u. PAA.
Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären.

Grüße Franz


----------



## alpenpower (19 Januar 2004)

*Wen's interessiert*

Hallo,

also man kann keine erstellte Software ohne angeschlossener S7-200 simulieren, man muss die Hardware dranhängen,
...aber es interessiert ja sowieso keinen.

schöne Grüße
Franz


----------



## Markus (19 Januar 2004)

ich versteh auch nicht alzuviel von der S7 200 (ich hasse das teil  :wink:  ), aber soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich ein programm ohne hardware zu testen, von einer simulationssoftware hab ich noch nie gehört.

wie willst du dir pea und paa anzeigen? also ohne hw sowieso undenkbar, ich mein woher soll es kommen? und selbst wenn da es in jedem zyklus neu generiert wird, wie soll das gehen?

oder meinst du was anderes?


// edit
vieleicht schaust du mal ob du über ebay ein startepaket bekommst, oder dein chef soll dir eines kaufen, da ist software, cpu, kabel und ein schnelleinstieghandbuch dabei...


----------



## Henk (19 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe verschiedene simulationprogramm für S7-200
(nur spanisch!) und man muss keine Hardware dranhängen.
wenn ihr will, könnte ich es bereitstellen auf mein homepage
 
Gr.
Henk


----------

